# SHORT SUNDERLAND



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 18, 2007)

Big four engined British seaplane. WW.II Royal Air Force Coastal Command.
Pilot's Notes

Hope You'll enjoy reading it!

Regards

Ron

Short Sunderland V


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2007)

Another great one, Thanks Ron


----------

